# Storage Unit Full Of Props !



## bobzilla

Hi everyone
Just thought I'd share my find. I was able to get all these props from a guy who was cleaning out his storage unit. It took me three truck loads to get home. I still have to go through most of it, but I've found a lot of cool stuff so far. Fog machines, ground breakers, large static props, animated props, Don Post props, about ten full size hanging props, ect.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v479/Yelsir/Stuff/1.jpg


----------



## Draik41895

OMG!!!! YOu are so lucky,congrats on your find


----------



## Bone Dancer

OMG, looks like your all set for this year. So you were just walking by and this guy said, "hey you, want a few hundred dollars worth of halloween stuff".


----------



## meltdown211

Can we ask what kind of "deal" you made??


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yes, I am intrigued too! espcially with those pillars of yours! What kind of deal did you make?


----------



## groovie ghoulie

more *importantly* is...what kind of deal is he going to make us !


----------



## bourno

Nice score!!!

Makes me want to hang out by some storage units now


----------



## Scary Godmother

Wow, what a find! You have some great stuff there.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Whoa! That's some cool swag!


----------



## pyro

wow - what a great score-


----------



## Joiseygal

You have some really cool things you got from that storage! I would be interested to see what kind of deal you made also? Very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy crap, that is one amazing score you made! Congratulations!

....so, where did you say you live?


----------



## lowdwnrob

Unreal. Why cant someone approach me with that offer


----------



## Dr Morbius

Bob, excellent procurement of Halloween booty!
Remember, I live in Ca too..if you ever need to unload some of it, let me know!

Dr Morbius..
The other Bob meat.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

*gasp!* Wha...?!? How...?!? ...I mean...WOW!!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

You suck! LOL


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes, please do tell. Awesome score!


----------



## Wildcat

WOW!!! Congrats on an amazing score.


----------



## bobzilla

I think it was a right time, right place
kinda thing. Thanks for all the comments. I'll post more pictures as soon as I'm able to go through the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Spooky1

That's some haul. So were you just in the right place at the right time, or what?


----------



## scareme

Great score. Now are going to have to rent a starage unit to store all that?


----------



## beelce

Wow!!


----------



## Don Givens

That happens to me all the time ............. but only when I'm dreaming.

Congrats. Nice score


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

WOW. How fortunate. Im very jealous


----------



## HalloweenRick

Great score!


----------



## scream1973

I sad.. why cant things like that ever happen to me..

But Great score..


----------



## mattjfishman

Thats awesome!


----------



## thegothicprincess

Awesome score, wish i were you


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks. I was finally able to go through everything. I'll post more pictures here
soon. 



thegothicprincess said:


> Awesome score, wish i were you


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

If you don't have room for some of those props you can unload some of your pirate ones if you want.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Any more pics for us to salivate over?


----------



## bobzilla

If you want to drive to San Diego I'll set you up ! Just bring a big truck 
Take care KY.... I mean Erin.... I mean... I'm so confused !



KY Halloween said:


> If you don't have room for some of those props you can unload some of your pirate ones if you want.


----------



## bobzilla

Hey Sickie,I'll post some more soon. I'm having camera issues 



Sickie Ickie said:


> Any more pics for us to salivate over?


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

OMG Bob... the Halloween Karma god was a smile'n on you, I tell ya. Wow... how so very awesome for you.
But what I really want to say is... dude you soooo suck!!! It shoulda been me! Heh!


----------



## bobzilla

LOL 



KimilyTheStrange said:


> OMG Bob... the Halloween Karma god was a smile'n on you, I tell ya. Wow... how so very awesome for you.
> But what I really want to say is... dude you soooo suck!!! It shoulda been me! Heh!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

I wanted to use ELH but for some reason it wouldnt let me!!!cool that you got to keep your name though!! glad to have you as a friend on both sites bobz!


----------



## DarkLore

I'm with DeathTouch....you suck.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

he says in a kind and loving way. LOL


----------



## SpookySam

Some people have all the luck...


----------



## remylass

Wow. So jealous. Hope there was a ton of cool stuff in it. It looks like you absolutely got some good stuff.


----------



## stick

great find there and I hope you can get some more pictures up soon.


----------



## IshWitch

For those pillars I would be over the moon, but more!
Wow!
JUST WOW!

_note to self, stop into storage unit office and ask 'em what they do when a unit is abandoned.......might score some cool items_


----------



## Professor Vlad

A deal with the devil I say....Faust You are....you lucky stiff


----------



## Haunted Bayou

good gawd!


----------



## hpropman

You scored a compressor too. Now I am pissed . So are you going to tell us what the deal was or or are we going to have to come over.  Now I am going to dream that I got a score like this and then wake up and go to work all grumbles.


----------



## deathstaste

I'm almost positive after seeing your pics I've seen this stuff before I would like to see more pics just like everyone else but I believe that this stuff had been listed on ebay a while back it was quite an impressive collection but I don't believe it ever sold sounds like you won with out a bid I can't recall for sure but I think the seller was asking close to a couple thousand or so.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks again everyone for the positive feedback 
Just to clarify things deathstaste, these props were never on Ebay. They came from a storage unit just like I stated in this thread. Thanks for looking !  I'll try to post some new pics this weekend !



deathstaste said:


> I'm almost positive after seeing your pics I've seen this stuff before I would like to see more pics just like everyone else but I believe that this stuff had been listed on ebay a while back it was quite an impressive collection but I don't believe it ever sold sounds like you won with out a bid I can't recall for sure but I think the seller was asking close to a couple thousand or so.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

~SWOON~ I am so jealous just at the stuff from your early pics, I don't think I can take seeing the rest of your haul.... was this the same group that you got that awesome mummy, or are you just insanely lucky?


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks Frankie-s Girl !
The mummy was a separate deal.
I really think I'm insanely lucky :googly: LOL
I look everywhere I can for props and such. Try looking on CraigsList, and going to Flea markets, Thrift stores, and Garage Sales. ! Try a storage unit auction too !
The off season is the best time to look for stuff. You can get stuff for cheap
and get a head start on Halloween !  You're are very kind Frankie-s Girl !



Frankie-s Girl said:


> ~SWOON~ I am so jealous just at the stuff from your early pics, I don't think I can take seeing the rest of your haul.... was this the same group that you got that awesome mummy, or are you just insanely lucky?


----------



## GoreGator

Jealousy is really settling in on me.....lucky guy!!!!!


----------



## smoker360

Truly amazing! 
It seems that it was meant to be...


----------



## bobzilla

Ya know, I think you're right !
Every time I turn around, it seems I find something 
Thanks again everyone for sharing your thoughts !



smoker360 said:


> Truly amazing!
> It seems that it was meant to be...


----------



## IshWitch

How's your camera?
Did you get pics of the rest?


----------



## deathstaste

bobzilla said:


> Thanks again everyone for the positive feedback
> Just to clarify things deathstaste, these props were never on Ebay. They came from a storage unit just like I stated in this thread. Thanks for looking !  I'll try to post some new pics this weekend !


I didn't mean that you got them off ebay I was simply saying that the person who used to own these items may have listed them on ebay at one time


----------



## meltdown211

Im guessing that Bob does not want to disclose the cost of these items...ok...let the guessing begin!!!

ill start! My guess is $2000

Bob feel free to jump in at any time and stop this...lol


----------



## maximpakt

I got a deal similar to this a couple of years ago. Some friends called me and told me they were at a yard sale with some halloween stuff and I should come look. Well when I started talking to the guy I found out he had a whole storage unit full of stuff to get rid of. It wasnt quite as cool as this stuff but it was cool nonetheless.


----------



## Just Whisper

DAmn, all I ever find at yard sales is a bunch of old granny stuff. No one around here is much into Halloween. Of course that means if I ever do find stuff I will have fewer competitors. I so hate you... I mean, great luck I am so happy for you. LOL


----------



## HauntCast

Bob, you dodged Melty's question.... How much did you spend for the lot? The price determines how jealous I'll get.


----------



## bobzilla

*New pics..... finally !*

Sorry for the wait. I finally took more pics 
New Props pictures by Yelsir - Photobucket


----------



## Mr_Chicken

It just occurred to me....you got a storage unit's worth of props and a bunch more props on top of that....where are you keeping all these? Do you just have the world's biggest garage?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Mr_Chicken said:


> It just occurred to me....you got a storage unit's worth of props and a bunch more props on top of that....where are you keeping all these? Do you just have the world's biggest garage?


No, I'll bet there is now yet ANOTHER storage unit full of props...Just let us know when you want to clean it out!


----------



## bobzilla

LOL
My two car garage is completely taken over by props ! Inside and outside of house 2 ! I'm not even counting the flea market stuff I've found ! OMG someone help me LOL Even with all the stuff I've been sending KY Halloween (ELH) to help out with her pirate haunt, it's just crazy ! 
It's a freak show over here  I get all kinds of looks from people walking by when I open my garage door LOL I'm surprised no one has called the police to report a serial killer or a escaped mental patient :googly:



Mr_Chicken said:


> It just occurred to me....you got a storage unit's worth of props and a bunch more props on top of that....where are you keeping all these? Do you just have the world's biggest garage?


----------



## kiki

what soul did you promise for such a score.. Lucky Devil you are..lol


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

For some reason I am not able to view the pics but GREAT JOB!!! I was just able to acquire a whole storage unit full of stuff as well. I spent $1,000 for a 200sq foot packed place. Will post pics when i can


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a 2009 thread, so he may have deleted the photos from his Photobucket account.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

Well I guess I should have looked at the date!!!


----------



## Deadlands

Pictures or no, I've seen Storage Wars. My imagination is running in afterburner, and I'm still insanely jealous... three years later.


----------



## scarrycher

bobzilla said:


> LOL
> My two car garage is completely taken over by props ! Inside and outside of house 2 ! I'm not even counting the flea market stuff I've found ! OMG someone help me LOL Even with all the stuff I've been sending KY Halloween (ELH) to help out with her pirate haunt, it's just crazy !
> It's a freak show over here  I get all kinds of looks from people walking by when I open my garage door LOL I'm surprised no one has called the police to report a serial killer or a escaped mental patient :googly:


OMG I want it all, what great pirate stuff


----------

